# Same sex flamingos adopt foster flaminglet



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This is a really cute story which also manages to be educational.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/gloucestershire/6679315.stm


Cynthia


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

This is really cute.
Thanks for sharing the link.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovely and educational story with heartwarming ending.

Amazing how Flamingos adapt among each other also, and the desire to raise kids is quite strong in them as it is in pigeons. Carlos and Fernando must be quite a pair of egg snatchers, they must have perfected the art as they actually have proved they will make good parents now.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Cynthia, thanks for sharing that.....very heartwarming.

Linda


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Amazing story.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

That is so cool that the staff were aware enough and willing to support the creation of this new family!


----------

